# clutching the 2009 renagade??



## CamoBrute152 (Nov 13, 2010)

i got a 2009 gade 800 ,im new to the whole can am thing.. an i no nothing about them.i wanna run 29.5 out law 2s an i ride with a passenger an a cooler sometimes an plus i way 200lbs, whats a got clutch kit/ springs to run? i dont need top speed just low end torque for that gumbo an so i dont smoke a belt. thanks!:thinking:


----------



## Punkinhead (Aug 17, 2012)

Call Adam at qsc and he can set u up for bout 300 bucks. That's both springs and weights. I told him what I used my outlander for and he set it up perfect.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

A 650 helix in the secondary will help out quite a bit and costs $35-50 depending on where you get it, and then add a good primary spring at the least. Theres a thread floating around here somewhere already where a few of us were discussing this topic.


----------

